# Just bought a 1BR BAY Club yesterday on eBay, is this a good deal?



## rtf2017 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tuggers, your help is very much appreciated!

1. Shd I require an Estoppel letter from seller who is top rated? This  was not mentioned/offered. However, they do offer a money back guaranty on their eBay listing if not as represented...
2. Does Hilton at Bay Club have ROFR. Nothing mentioned in deal by seller.
3. Is this a good deal? $255, 1BR, EOY (even), MF 1031, 4800 Points, all in w/ HGVC membership, title, MF, and closing is $2429 first year.
4. I have read in these forums that an ebay deal is not firm until all done? If I have buyers remorse (unlikely, tho I have not paid anything as yet, however, will need to very soon, 4 days I believe), can I legally/ ethically back out w/out hurting my standing w/ ebay or w/the seller? 

Looking forward to any wisdom here!


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 25, 2011)

bobtfrench said:


> Tuggers, your help is very much appreciated!
> 
> 1. Shd I require an Estoppel letter from seller (YES) who is top rated? This  was not mentioned/offered. However, they do offer a money back guaranty on their eBay listing if not as represented...
> 2. Does Hilton at Bay Club have ROFR (NO). Nothing mentioned in deal by seller.
> ...



Just thought I'd chime in with my comments and get the ball rolling. 

MODERATOR:  This belongs in the Hilton/HGVC forum


----------



## rtf2017 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sorry Moderator, will get the hang of this shortly. I assume you will move this? Ron98GT, yes, a Platinum,  title /escrow is 599. Do not realize that 5000 pts meant a 2BR gold, oh well. I'm actually as well closing on a 2BR platinum at Bay Club. Goal was to get more points and a good trade.


----------



## presley (Nov 25, 2011)

It looks good to me.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 25, 2011)

bobtfrench said:


> Sorry Moderator, will get the hang of this shortly. I assume you will move this? Ron98GT, yes, a Platinum,  title /escrow is 599. Do not realize that 5000 pts meant a 2BR gold, oh well. I'm actually as well closing on a 2BR platinum at Bay Club. Goal was to get more points and a good trade.



If you haven't seen the Club Points Use Chart before, there is a copy here:

http://www.tug2.net/advice/hgvc.htm

A Gold 5,000 point 2 BR at Bay Club would have cost more than $255 ($2500?) and your MF's would have been higher.  At least you can ad these 4800 to the points your getting from the 2 BR that you are also buying.  

Good luck with the sale, let us know if it passes ROFR, and enjoy Hawaii.  We'll be at the Bay Club in May 2012.


----------



## rtf2017 (Nov 25, 2011)

Will do Ron98T, thank so much for such a quick response. I feel much better now after your Gold comments! I now just have to stay off eBay.


----------



## linsj (Nov 25, 2011)

Hilton doesn't have ROFR at Bay Club since it's an affiliate.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140635&highlight=rofr


----------



## rtf2017 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hmmm, thank you linsj, now wondering if there any disadvantages to it being an affiliate with HGVC then?


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 26, 2011)

From a previous/old Tug thread:
"
Any TS which start with HGVC are true HGVC resorts all others are affiliates of some kind. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by tug advice article and new ones 

California
• Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort (coming soon)

COLORADO
• Valdoro Mountain Lodge, Breckenridge 

FLORIDA 
• HGVC at SeaWorld International Center, Orlando 
• HGVC on International Drive 
• HGVC at Ruby Lake (coming soon)
• HGVC at South Beach, Miami 
• Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation, Hutchinson Island 

Gulf Coast:
• The Cottages at South Seas Resort, Captiva Island 
• Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort, Captiva Island 
• Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Resort, Captiva Island 
• Plantation House at South Seas Resort, Captiva Island 
• South Seas Club at South Seas Resort, Captiva Island 
• Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort, Fort Myers Beach 
• The Charter Club of Marco Beach, Marco Island 
• Club Regency of Marco Island, Marco Island 
• Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort, Marco Island 
• The Surf Club Resort, Marco Island 
• Casa Ybel Resort, Sanibel Island 
• Hurricane House Resort, Sanibel Island 
• Sanibel Cottages Resort, Sanibel Island 
• Shell Island Beach Club Resort, Sanibel Island 
• Tortuga Beach Club Resort, Sanibel Island 

HAWAII 
• HGVC at Hilton Hawaiian Village & 
• HGVC at the Kalia Tower, Oahu 
• HGVC at Waikoloa 
• HGVC at King’s Land (Waikoloa) (coming soon)
• The Grand Waikikian (coming soon)
• The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, the Big Island 

NEVADA 
• HGVC at the Flamingo, Las Vegas 
• HGVC at the Las Vegas Hilton, Las Vegas 
• HGVC on the Las Vegas Strip, Las Vegas 

NewYork
• The Hilton Club
• Hilton Vacations on W 57th ( may be HGVC or Hilton Club or maybe both)

MEXICO 
• Fiesta Americana Vacation Club, Cancun 
• Fiesta Americana Vacation Club, Los Cabos 

Europe & SCOTLAND 
• Hilton Coylumbridge, Inverness-shire 
• Hilton Craigendarroch, Royal Deeside 
• Hilton Dunkeld, Perthshire 
• Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club (coming soon)

(HGVC shares some inventory with Club Intrawest but CI is not an HGVC affiliate) 

The biggest diffence between a HGVC resort and an affiliate resort is that owners at the affiliates do not have to belong to the HGVC "THE CLUB". So that they can trade directly with RCI (or sometimes II). BUT, they can join HGVC and then be treated pretty much the same as owners at the true HGVC locations. ( I'm not sure what things they can't do)
"
So looks like Bay Club has no ROFR, I was wrong.  They have completed their remodeling, so you do not have to worry about the special assessment.  And finally, you stated that they are charging you for the HGVC membership, so you will have that privilege, which is good for trading.

Last note, it's interesting that the Hilton Flamingo in LV is HGVC, but yet they do not enforce the ROFR, at least that's my understanding.


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 26, 2011)

AFAIK, Bay Club has no ROFR.
There were many thread about true HGVC resorts vs. affiliates.
Usually, Hawaiian resorts are not great value as traders, maintenance fee is too high.
I am paying about $800 for my HGVC strip, 7000 points. 
Bay Club 4800 points has over $1100 maintenance fee.

But initial purchase price is much lower than true HGVC resorts, so you can have great value out of it.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 26, 2011)

That list was old

*HGVC at Ruby Lake (coming soon)
*

Is open, and was renamed, now Parc Soleil


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Nov 26, 2011)

bobtfrench said:


> If I have buyers remorse (unlikely, tho I have not paid anything as yet, however, will need to very soon, 4 days I believe), can I legally/ ethically back out w/out hurting my standing w/ ebay or w/the seller?


Wups.. a little late to aske some of these questions!

Hope things go well for you and you enjoy many great vacations.


----------



## rtf2017 (Nov 26, 2011)

thank u everyone for the info and helpful comments...my eyes have gone blurry from reading all the threads on the trade offs! Net, net, doe s not seem to be any major disadvantageous from buying an affiliate. 

BTW, my interest in buying a TS occurred about two months ago after a colleague & his wife came back from HI and bought a Starwood 2 BR at Princeville for 33.9,  plus of course a package of SP's. Needless to say once I found TUG I was put straight. 

Just paid today for my 1BR, 1-50, EOY, 4800 pts at Bay Club, $1950 total, bid 255, w/ 2012 MF (1031), closing etc. Glad to read it is now a Gold RCI rated resort. I see on my estoppel that is was originally a silver. They said 10-12 weeks to complete closing, wow! Can't book for quite a while.


----------



## GregT (Nov 26, 2011)

bobtfrench said:


> thank u everyone for the info and helpful comments...my eyes have gone blurry from reading all the threads on the trade offs! Net, net, doe s not seem to be any major disadvantageous from buying an affiliate.
> 
> BTW, my interest in buying a TS occurred about two months ago after a colleague & his wife came back from HI and bought a Starwood 2 BR at Princeville for 33.9,  plus of course a package of SP's. Needless to say once I found TUG I was put straight.
> 
> Just paid today for my 1BR, 1-50, EOY, 4800 pts at Bay Club, $1950 total, bid 255, w/ 2012 MF (1031), closing etc. Glad to read it is now a Gold RCI rated resort. I see on my estoppel that is was originally a silver. They said 10-12 weeks to complete closing, wow! Can't book for quite a while.



Bob,

Enjoy your purchase!  I've not stayed at Bay Club yet but I understand after the renovations it is wonderful and worthy of the Gold Crown designation.   Hilton is a great system too and I know you'll get good use out of it.  We visited Waikoloa in 2009 and loved it and return in summer 2012.   Bay Club is definitely on the short list of places to visit soon.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## rtf2017 (Nov 28, 2011)

GregT, thank u so much for those encouraging words, - this is my first TS purchase.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 29, 2011)

Bay Club has no ROFR.  The HGVC conversion fee will turn your unit into 4800 HGVC points every even year.  Without the maintenance fee, you bought the unit for about $1300 (this does not include the club fee). A platinum 1br in vegas is going for $6000 that passes ROFR.  You probably saved about $5000 compared to a 1br vegas unit.  Their maintenance fee is about $740 not including club fees.  So you are paying about $300 more per year in maintenance than the vegas unit.  For the $5000 saved it would take about 17 years to break even.  You got a pretty good deal.


----------



## rtf2017 (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks for the perspective Frank808! After reading all the horror stories on TUG on disappointing purchases it's sure nice to know. 

OK, so here is another deal i am in process with; Bay Club, EY, $6K, 7000 pts, 2BR, 1-50, MF 1250, and from what i hear possible to get 51 or 52 sometimes. Good or bad deal?


----------



## GregT (Nov 30, 2011)

bobtfrench said:


> thanks for the perspective Frank808! After reading all the horror stories on TUG on disappointing purchases it's sure nice to know.
> 
> OK, so here is another deal i am in process with; Bay Club, EY, $6K, 7000 pts, 2BR, 1-50, MF 1250, and from what i hear possible to get 51 or 52 sometimes. Good or bad deal?



Bob,

I'd take your time on this one -- I've seen a recent sale on eBay for a Bi-enniel 2BR Bay Club for $2K (which I think is a screaming deal) and saw an annual recently for $4K that was for 8,400 points.

Great property, and I hope you find the right week.

Thanks!


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 1, 2011)

*I picked one up last summer.*

I have been watching these for the last 18 months, and interest (price) has been going up.  I paid $950 with all closing costs.    I have not converted to hgvc (it was not required in my auction) since we visit the area Eoy and i use this as overflow for friends and family (who pay the mf).


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 1, 2011)

SmithOp said:


> I have been watching these for the last 18 months, and interest (price) has been going up.  I paid $950 with all closing costs.    I have not converted to hgvc (it was not required in my auction) since we visit the area Eoy and i use this as overflow for friends and family (who pay the mf).



1 BR or 2 BR?


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 1, 2011)

Ron98GT said:


> 1 BR or 2 BR?



1 BR EOY odd, used it last June.


----------

